
How to structure UX research - cameronconaway
https://www.klipfolio.com/blog/ux-research
======
kaiorisa
Good timing, was just considering implementing some structure to my current
highly manual A/B testing (aka making a change and monitoring the response in
GA).

Any thoughts on the pros/cons of going with Mixpanel vs GTM vs Optimizely?

~~~
cameronconaway
Hi kaiorisa,

Tomasz sent me this in response to your question:

"Optimizely is a dedicated AB testing tool and will remove the most effort.
GTM can be used for AB testing with some additional configuration effort.
Mixpanel supports mobile app AB testing, but web AB testing will require
manual configuration. We mostly use Mixpanel with the AB testing when we're
looking at complex changes and want to analyze more than just changes in a
simple metric or two. If your key pain point is manual effort I'd go with
Optimizely."

Hope that helps! We'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have.

-Cameron

